# Ripping off nails



## snap (Mar 15, 2010)

I clip most of my bunnies' nails often, maybe every few weeks or whenever I notice they get bad.

But Popcorn, my unspayed one year old, is such a hassle to clip that I don't do it as often as I should because honestly, she scares me and I'm pretty sure she will bite but I've never held her long enough to find out.

Today I noticed she was missing a nail on a front paw. I freaked out and put on my sleeves and flipped her over...to find she's not missing just one, but THREE. I nearly cried and I feel so awful. 

Is there anything I can do for her? She doesn't seem to be acting differently except that she's a little more calm. I clipped her other nails but I feel so awful, they look like it hurt. 

Though I really hope it won't happen again, is there anything I should do if it does?


----------



## Amy27 (Mar 15, 2010)

My rabbit ripped one of her nails completely off. She was going to the vet anyway so they looked at it and said it was fine. As long as they are not bleeding. Sometimes when they rip nails off they really bleed. Chase got hers caught in the carpet but it didn't seem to bother her. Right after she ripped it off she was running up and down the stairs. As long as they aren't bleeding I would just try to keep her nails cut. I understand having a bunny that makes it really hard to cut their nails. Chase is like that too and I ususally have the vet cut them and even the vet struggles with her. Good luck.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 15, 2010)

If they are not bleeding anymore, I wouldn't worry about it. It hurts, but it's not the end of the world kind of pain for them, I'm told. They will grow back.

Nail cutting with 2 people usually is more successful than doing it alone with a squirmy bun. Have you tried to look at some youtube videos of nail cutting for buns? Some of the videos have some great ideas from the way you hold the bun to how to burrito-wrap a bun. 

If all else fails, ask if your vet or local rabbit rescue/shelter will help you for a fee. Trimming 4-6 weeks or so should be plenty!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 15, 2010)

I really like the video from Fast Up on Rabbit Care. Check it out! Also, don't worry, and if it bleeds again, use styptic powder, cornstarch, or flour to stop the blood.


----------



## snap (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay, you guys made me feel a lot better, thank you. 

It's not that I don't know how to clip nails, or hold a bunny properly, as I have seven now and have had 13 total, it's just that she's quite spazzy and it scares me. She seemed to understand today that I wanted to help her though, and cooperated on her back feet((I had to do front paws then back about thirty minutes apart because she was really spazzy/stressed)). Hopefully I'll be able to trim her nails on a normal schedule like the others. 

Thank you guys for your input, I've never had a rabbit rip a nail off before!


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 16, 2010)

sorry im late noticing this thread! popcorn sounds exactly like my roxy when it comes to nail clipping. the last time i chickened out and had the vet do it when both buns were having their vaccinations. unlike with me both buns sat very nicely:X

the bunny burrito works for me too tho' roxy is easier if she's on the floor - im hunched over her with my torch strapped to me head. it's a bright led one so i can see what im doing

roxy has also ripped off a nail - it grew back at an odd angle, got ripped off again and hasnt grown back. doesnt seem to bother tho'.

good luck with popcorn


----------

